# Array Aufgabe



## Cr0wey (6. Dez 2012)

Moin Leute, ich habe unten eine Aufgabe gepostet, womit ich ueberhaupt nicht klar komme. Kann mir hierbei jemand weiterhelfen ? 
Ich bin noch ein Anfänger was Programmieren angeht und an Thema "Arrays" komme ich derzeit nicht weiter  

hilfe...:shock:


Aufgabe: Arrays
Welche Laufzeitfehler (nicht Compilerfehler) koennnen sie provozieren (z.B. mit IndexÜberschreitung,
Nicht-Erzeugung der Arrays aufm Heap, Heap-Overflow durch endlose
Erzeugung von mega großen Arrays). Schreiben Sie für jeden Laufzeitfehler eine Methode, die
diesen provoziert und rufen sie in der main()-Methode auf.
Schreiben Sie zusätzlich eine Methode (public float[] impliziteErzeugung()), in der
Sie ein Array implizit erzeugen und initialisieren, sowie eine Methode (public int[]
expliziteErzeugung()), in der Sie ein Array explizit Erzeugen. Geben Sie beide Arrays auf der
Konsole aus.


----------



## Spewer (6. Dez 2012)

Dann zeig doch mal deinen Ansatz


----------



## Cr0wey (17. Dez 2012)

Was meinst du mit Ansatz? was ich bis jetzt habe ? nichts ^^ 
Darum bin ich ya hier weil ich die Aufgabe nicht ganz verstehe und neu auf dem Gebiet bin  . Das was ich wohl verstanden habe ist, dass man ganz simple Arrays mit IndexÜberschreitung,Nicht-Erzeugung der Arrays aufm Heap, Heap-Overflow durch endlose
Erzeugung von mega großen Arrays erstellt.


----------



## Noctarius (17. Dez 2012)

*aufgeräumt* Bitte kein Kindergatengezanke, dafür sind die Arbeitstage nicht entspannend genug...


----------



## Final_Striker (17. Dez 2012)

Cr0wey hat gesagt.:


> Darum bin ich ya hier weil ich die Aufgabe nicht ganz verstehe und neu auf dem Gebiet bin  .



lesen

Danach konkrete Fragen stellen, dann bekommst du auch Hilfe.

Ein wenig Selbstinitiative schadet auch nie.


----------



## Firephoenix (17. Dez 2012)

Google: java + array = Tutorial / Java Grundlagen / Arrays (1. Eintrag)

Du findest dort die 2 grundlegenden Möglichkeiten Arrays zu initialisieren und weitere technische Hintergrundinformationen.

Für deine Aufgabe sollten dann ein paar experimente mit Arrays ausreichen um entsprechende fehler zu provoziere (illegale Zugriffe, array nicht anlegen, array in einer endlosschleife voll packen, extrem großes array anlegen usw.)

Implizite und explizite Erzeugung sind mir in dem Kontext als Begriffe nicht bekannt, ich könnte mir aber vorstellen, dass damit die 2 initialisierungsmöglichkeiten (über indizes und direkt mit objekten initialisiert) gemeint sein könnten.


----------



## pappawinni (18. Dez 2012)

Google ist dein Freund.

https://stefm.de/external/wiki/doku.php?id=java:arrays

Da hätte man ja dann auch wenigstens schon ein paar Zeilen Java und könnte damit mal anfangen zu experimentieren.


----------

